

Ask HN: Mobile apps vs web apps over next 3-5 years - hobonumber1

Hey HN, I wanted to get your opinion on how you see mobile apps vs. web apps performing over the next few years.<p>As a hacker, I normally find myself in a position where I can create an app using web technologies but it doesn't have the same "polish" (read: smoothness in animations) as its native counterpart. I'm aware of the benefits of web apps but I find that consumers often get peeved at this lack of polish. Do you see this changing anytime soon? Will people eventually migrate to web apps even on their smart phones?<p>Thanks!
======
nreece
In my opinion, both native apps and Web apps will continue to coexist.
However, with HTML5 and other possible future standards the gap will narrow
down.

Further reading: <http://globalmoxie.com/blog/mobile-web-vs-native.shtml> and
[http://venturebeat.com/2011/04/07/how-html5-will-kill-the-
na...](http://venturebeat.com/2011/04/07/how-html5-will-kill-the-native-app/)

~~~
hobonumber1
Thanks for the links. Good read, especially the first one.

------
chadp
native apps will dominate for the foreseen future. it is easier to buy an app
on itunes and then click that desktop icon when you need it, than to fire up a
browser, browse the mobile internet and type / remember URLs.

apps are just easier for mass market users.

